# please help me price my Colnago for sale



## liv2padl (May 22, 2005)

i'd like to sell my Colnago Masterlite but have no idea what it's worth ... perhaps you folks can give me an idea? thanks very much. dan

54 cm Colnago Masterlite 
full Campy C Record drive train
Mavic Cosmic EXP wheelset
American Classic Titanium seatpost
ITM Titanium Eclipse Stem
Prime 220 Titanium bars

bike is in "like new" condition.


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

If it's less than a year old, try at two thirds new price.

If over a year old, then half new price.

Come on, you don't do it to make money. You work to earn money, so you can blow it on this stuff.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Howdy- I am moving this to the Colnago forum for you, as you will probably get the best feedback there. Good Luck!


----------



## TommyApplehead (Mar 22, 2005)

liv2padl said:


> i'd like to sell my Colnago Masterlite but have no idea what it's worth ... perhaps you folks can give me an idea? thanks very much. dan
> 
> 54 cm Colnago Masterlite
> full Campy C Record drive train
> ...



It's worth $5.00. I won't even charge you for deliver. When can I pick it up?


----------



## liv2padl (May 22, 2005)

*my that was clever ...*

*my that was clever ... do you ride your bike to school or is your mom still driving you.*


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

"C Record" was from many years ago. Is it a 15 year or older bike? Try $800-1000? Post a picture and it might help. 



liv2padl said:


> i'd like to sell my Colnago Masterlite but have no idea what it's worth ... perhaps you folks can give me an idea? thanks very much. dan
> 
> 54 cm Colnago Masterlite
> full Campy C Record drive train
> ...


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

liv2padl said:


> i'd like to sell my Colnago Masterlite but have no idea what it's worth ... perhaps you folks can give me an idea? thanks very much. dan
> 
> 54 cm Colnago Masterlite
> full Campy C Record drive train
> ...


why sell? they don't make frames like that anymore.


----------



## liv2padl (May 22, 2005)

*an old but venerable steed*

why sell? .. well to be honest i have three bikes including my Eddy Merckx and THAT baby cannot go. i bought these years ago when i was racing and both needed several bikes, and had money and just "wanted" bikes. now that finances are a bit tighter (i retired) and can't ride more than one bike, i thought it made sense to get rid of one. the Colnago is one stiff and unyielding bit of steel and i really only ride Eddy now.


----------

